# 3.1.5 or 7.2.2-oth-k1 for 6.2a



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

Now that it seems we SD Dtivo-ers are required to leave good ol' 6.2, should we update the kernel as well?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the kernel for 6.2 and 6.2a is the same, no reason to change from 3.1.5


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Sure there is. You want to strip out the kernel netfilter code to speed up network performance, your custom compiled kernel module requires an extra syscall, I could go on...


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

puffdaddy said:


> Sure there is. You want to strip out the kernel netfilter code to speed up network performance, your custom compiled kernel module requires an extra syscall, I could go on...


In either case you're probably monte-ing into a custom kernel anyway.

In 6.3/7.x/8.x there can be reasons you'd prefer the 7.2.2-oth-k1 kernel -- DHCP, for example (with the 3.1.5 kernel you need to also add the external module that's missing...can't remember what it is; I don't use DHCP). Also, the TCD1xx S2 standalones don't like the 3.1.5 kernel. But on a SD DTivo, I don't think it really matters.


----------

